# 80 acres in meriwether for lease



## fast eddie (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a lease in Meriwether  80 acres with a cabin that I am thinking of getting out of. I would need to sell the cabin and then  I can transfer the lease.   If interested   PM me for the details.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 3, 2008)

How much for the lease??


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

send me mess. about price


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 3, 2008)

definitely interested .!!! p m please.


----------



## V2500Inspector (Feb 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 3, 2008)

how much for the lease....any water on it?....any turkey?...is it pines, harwoods or what?
thanks,
eric


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like information on this as well.  Also let me know where the lease is located


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like some information on this Property also! I plan on moving to Georgia, Alabama or North Florida when I retire!


----------



## Ross1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am very interested in your lease!!! Please let me know if it's open!!!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 4, 2008)

Whats the cost of the cabin and lease???????


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 4, 2008)

IS anyone going to respond to the price and all of this lease.


----------



## kornbread (Feb 4, 2008)

price please hey redneck camo you could buy it and ill feed the criters for free.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

price


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 8, 2008)

*Still Looking To Sell Cabin And Lease 80 Ac*

The Cabin Is 2500 The Lease Is 1500 Pm  Me If Interested


----------



## Black Crowes (Feb 8, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jimmy_mac (Feb 8, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 8, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 8, 2008)

When the dust settles,let me know - I'll take care of your food plot clearing,harrowing,firebreaks,and prescribed burning!


----------



## Ross1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fast eddie hey man i'm very interested!!! please contact me about the lease man please!!! you said 1500 for lease???


----------



## Timon5435 (Feb 11, 2008)

*sent pm...please reply*

sent pm...please reply


----------



## Huntr (Feb 11, 2008)

*80 acres*

PM Sent also. Send me some pics please. Thanks!


----------



## Huntr (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## bowhunterwill (Feb 13, 2008)

1500 for 80 acres?????


----------



## WRECKERMAN (Feb 13, 2008)

Do U Still Have Lease Leave Contact Number


----------



## fast eddie (Feb 17, 2008)

*Cabin And Lease Are Gone*

I Have Sold My Cabin And Transfered The Lease


----------



## chriswheelus (Feb 26, 2008)

Where in the co. are you?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2008)

buddy it says above that is sold and lease is transferred


----------

